
Show HN: Daily Stock Fluctuation (web App Using IEX Free Trading API) - andodo
https://stockfluctuation.com/
======
andodo
Hello HN. I stumbled upon a free trading data API
([https://iextrading.com/developer](https://iextrading.com/developer)) a few
weeks ago and decided to write a small web app that utilized their data to
display some helpful and easy to digest statistics. Some of my calculations
might be off so any feedback and suggestion would be great! Thanks!

